# advice on digitizing small text?



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi-
I've done a little research on the subject of small lettering, but didn't seem to find many solid answers. Do any of you more experienced digitizers have some suggestions?? For a regular 100% cotton polo (NOT a cheap/light one) and 6-7mm text, what would you set for underlay? Also, span (density, whatever ), satin or fill type? Type of backing and how many layers? AND, for the example I'm working on, it's going on TOP of another filled segment. Does that make any difference as to settings?

Another general question: what fonts work best for small text? So far I've tried Arial, normal and bold, with several span/underlay settings, and my text is legible, but far from perfect. What about a centerline stitch font (line stitch, excuse my terminology, I'm trying to learn!!!), do those embroider better than a satin filled?

Thanks, your advice is much appreciated!!


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

Ian from B-Town Pixelprint wrote a good article on small lettering, it has a few screen shots too.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Try Gill sans for your font....and also, use a thinner than usual thread.


----------



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks both of you for those tips. That article helps, a picture can be worth a thousand words sometimes!!
I've been trying Arial, I'll have to try Gill Sans and see how that compares. 

I've also been getting help from Jim (imeccentric) via PM (thanks Jim!!).


----------



## Deric (Jan 10, 2008)

Daniel can you tell me how to increase column width in Embroidery Office 8 Design? My stitches are sinking into the fabric. I looked on page 9-7 in the manual but I don't get the option to choose one of the fill types. Also how do you assign the width of a line of text. For example if I'm doing a LC design that is .75 inches tall. How do I make it 4 inches without having to grab the nodes and drag it, which distorts the text? Thanks Deric


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

60 weight thread and 60/9 needles help a bit.
Good digitizer would be helpful too.


----------

